# Gaggia back flush step by step,



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

I found the link below for descale Gaggia:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1672-How-to-descale-a-Gaggia-Classic

Now I want to back flush my Gaggia by water after each use and by Puly Caff Powder every couple of months.

Should I back flush when the machine warm or cool? Please show me the link of step by step to back flush Gaggia

Thank you in advance

Julio K


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

If it is a newer one with small solenoid I would recommend against back flush. Can cause blockage issues.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> If it is a newer one with small solenoid I would recommend against back flush. Can cause blockage issues.


 What about older ones - pre-Philips - is it a bad idea to back flush those as well? I think from what you posted on another thread, I understood that I shouldn't.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I back flush my pre Phillips model. I do it with puly caff once a week. I've never had a blocked solenoid and it's 14 years old. I do however service it once a year


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's generally not recommended but some of the wild people on here do it anyway


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

seeq said:


> I back flush my pre Phillips model. I do it with puly caff once a week. I've never had a blocked solenoid and it's 14 years old. I do however service it once a year


 Do you service it yourself?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> It's generally not recommended but some of the wild people on here do it anyway


 I've always been wild at heart and sometimes wild in real life - so I'll give back flushing more serious consideration...


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes. But I enjoy doing things like that. In my honest opinion for light home use you could service it every other year if not a bit longer and gaggiamanualservice will do it for a reasonable price.


----------

